# Corn Genetics



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I'm still very much undecided about having a go at breeding my snakes but thought i'd ask as genetics do confuse me :blush:

I have a 3 year old male Bloodred from a pairing of Bloodred x Hypo Plasma & soon I am collecting a gorgeous CB13 female Hypo Bloodred from a pairing of hypo petwer (first one to ever be imported to the uk from sepenco 7 years ago lol!) x normal het platinum blood stripe, she was bred by a very good local breeder, I'm just curious really as to what these two would produce if I ever decided to pair them in the future?

I'm not getting her for the purpose of breeding, I'm getting her because I love corns and the morph, it's just a bonus that she'll make for an interesting little breeding project should I ever make my mind up :blush:


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

breeding corns is a great project/idea but you wont get much money out of it if your doing it for he enjoyment its good and blodreds are wanted becuse there still trying to produce blood red piedballs there isnt very many like i may do a piedball project and may need bloods


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

1 / 8 Diffused het Hypo
1 / 8 Diffused het Hypo, Lavender
1 / 8 Diffused het Charcoal, Hypo
1 / 8 Diffused het Charcoal, Hypo, Lavender
1 / 8 Diffused, Hypo
1 / 8 Diffused, Hypo het Lavender
1 / 8 Diffused, Hypo het Charcoal
1 / 8 Diffused, Hypo het Charcoal, Lavender



Worked out from the CornCal


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

:devil:Heheh well done the corn calc doesnt add pied ball


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

LolaBunny said:


> 1 / 8 Diffused het Hypo
> 1 / 8 Diffused het Hypo, Lavender
> 1 / 8 Diffused het Charcoal, Hypo
> 1 / 8 Diffused het Charcoal, Hypo, Lavender
> ...


Thanks mate, forgot to say the dad to this one is a multi gene normal and a few have already proved out. I only asked as I was curious, I don't know if I will even try breeding but when I was at the breeders today she said I should, if even just once, as it's an amazing learning experience but in saying that I also seen a couple of her females that are recovering from surgery due to being egg bound and this is also my main worry.

Ah well least I know, plenty of time still as the wee female is only a baby lol.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> I have a 3 year old male Bloodred from a pairing of Bloodred x Hypo Plasma .... CB13 female Hypo Bloodred from a pairing of hypo petwer x normal het platinum blood stripe, ....



You have a bloodred het hypo lavender, and a hypo bloodred het charcoal, and 50% possibly het for anery and stripe.

You will get visually bloodreds and hypo bloods out of this pairing. All the bloodreds will be 100% het for hypo. All of the offspring will be 50% het for lavender and charcoal. It's pointless to comment about the possible hets in the female until she is either proven or disproven.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

SpiritSerpents said:


> You have a bloodred het hypo lavender, and a hypo bloodred het charcoal, and 50% possibly het for anery and stripe.
> 
> You will get visually bloodreds and hypo bloods out of this pairing. All the bloodreds will be 100% het for hypo. All of the offspring will be 50% het for lavender and charcoal. It's pointless to comment about the possible hets in the female until she is either proven or disproven.


Cheers for that :2thumb:


----------

